# Kyosho/Losi shocks on a T4?



## stuball56 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone done this? Seems I read somwhere about it but cant find it now. I am just not happy with the Associated shocks I'm using.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You can put Losi Shocks on your T4 but you have to be aware that the lengths of the Losi truck shocks are not the same as the Associated truck shocks. You will need to experiment with different shock bodies and different length shock shafts. You may even need to mix brands of shock bodies and shock shafts to get the right total shock length. Even then the travel and droop may not be identical to what the car was designed for.


----------

